# Puppy kibble - your recommendation between these 3 choices



## itisdieter (May 16, 2010)

If you had a GSD puppy, which of these 3 foods would you recommend?

I don't want to start out grain free.

*Nutrisource Super performance *

Super Performance Dog Food, NutriSource

Ingredients: Chicken meal, chicken, brown rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), white rice, beet pulp-dried, fish meal (a source of fish oil), oatmeal, flax seed, natural turkey and chicken flavor, dried egg product, sunflower oil, dried brewers yeast, salt, minerals (zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, cobalt proteinate, selenium yeast), potassium chloride, lactic acid, vitamins (vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), lecithin, glucosamine hydrochloride, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), choline chloride, chondroitin sulfate, yucca schidigera extract, calcium iodate, rosemary extract, yeast culture (Saccharomyces cerevisiae), dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Aspergillus niger fermentation extract, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, dried Bacillus subtilis fermentation extract.


US Metric Crude Protein (Min.)32.0%320 g/kg Crude Fat (Min.)21.0% 210 g/kg Crude Fiber (Max.)7.0%70 g/kg Moisture (Max.)10.0%100 g/kg Iron (Min.)130 mg/kg 130 mg/kg Copper (Min.)11 mg/kg11 mg/kg Manganese (Min.)12 mg/kg12 mg/kg Zinc (Min.)195 mg/kg195 mg/kg Selenium (Min.) 0.11 mg/kg0.11 mg/kg Vitamin E (Min.)135 IU/kg135 IU/kg *Omega – 6 Fatty Acids (Min.)2.9%29 g/kg *Omega – 3 Fatty Acids (Min.)0.5% 5 g/kg *Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA) (Min.) 0.05 % 0.5 g/kg *Glucosamine (Min.)300 mg/kg *Chondroitin Sulfate (Min.)150 mg/kg *L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C) (Min.) 90 mg/kg *Cobalt (Min.)1.0 mg/kg * Total Microorganisms (Min.) 100 million CFU/lb **Protein%33.0Pantothenic AcidMg/Kg26.8 Fat%21.5PyridoxineMg/Kg8.0 Fiber%2.5RiboflavinMg/Kg8.3 Calcium%2.3ThiamineMg/Kg14.6 Phosphorus%1.5Sodium%0.3 Potassium%0.6Lactobacillus AcidophilusCFU/lb50 million Ash%9.0Enterococcus FaeciumCFU/lb35 million Linoleic Acid%3.5Saccharomyces Cerevisiaecells/lb900 million Linolenic Acid%1.6GlucosamineMg/Kg300 CopperMg/Kg13.6ChondroitinMg/Kg150
CobaltMg/Kg1.8Ounces per cupoz4.4 IodineMg/Kg5.7Kcal/cup
531 IronMg/Kg177.8Kcal/Kg
4,230 Magnesium%0.1Calorie Distribution

ManganeseMg/Kg19.2Protein%30 SeleniumMg/Kg0.7Fat%45 ZincMg/Kg273.1Carbohydrates%25 Vitamin AKIU/Kg21.3Carbohydratesper cup32g Vitamin DIU/Kg1703.2pH
5.5 Vitamin EIU/Kg167.4Percent of formula is meat
64%
*

Acana Sport & Agility*

Sport & Agility | ACANA Pet Foods

*Ingredients*

Chicken meal, steel-cut oats, chicken fat, deboned chicken, whole potato, peas, whole egg, deboned flounder, sun-cured alfalfa, chicken liver, herring oil, pea fiber, whole apples, whole pears, sweet potato, pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender.
*Supplements*

Vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, riboflavin, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product.


*Guaranteed Analysis*

Crude protein (min.) 33% Crude fat (min.) 24% Crude fiber (max.) 4% Moisture (max.) 10% Calcium (min.) 1.7 % Phosphorus (min.) 1.1% Calcium: Phosphorus Ratio 1.5:1 Omega-6 (min.) 2.5% LA (min.) 2.3% Omega 3 (min.) 0.9% EPA (min.) 0.4% DHA (min.) 0.4% Omega 6:Omega 3 ratio 2.8:1 EPA (min.) / DHA (min.) 0.4% / 0.4% Glucosamine (min.) 1400 mg/kg Chondroitin sulfate (min.) 900 mg/kg
or

*Dr. Tim's pursuit*

Premium All Natural Pet Food | Dr. Tim's

Chicken meal, brown rice flour, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), oat flour, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), dried whole eggs, rice bran, menhaden fish oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), ocean herring meal, flax seed meal, catfish meal, chicken liver meal, dried porcine plasma protein, salmon meal, lecithin, potassium chloride, salt, canola oil, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Saccharomyces cerevisiae fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried chicory root, calcium carbonate, yucca shidigera extract, organic kelp meal, dried psyllium seed husk, choline chloride, DL-methionine, L-lysine, algae fat product (a source of DHA), L-ascorbyl-2 polyphosphate (stabilized ascorbic acid), vitamin E supplement, L-carnitine, zinc sulfate, zinc proteinate, taurine, beta carotene, ferrous sulfate, ascorbic acid (source of vitamin C), manganese sulfate, inositol, niacin supplement, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, zinc oxide, biotin, thiamine mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), copper sulfate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), copper proteinate, vitamin A supplement, riboflavin supplement (source of vitamin B2), calcium pantothenate, potassium iodide (source of iodine), manganous oxide, vitamin B12 supplement, sodium selenite, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, rosemary extract.





Thanks for your input!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I used Wellness Core and now Taste of the Wild. The choices are endless!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

First 2 I think are too high in calcium for a puppy. Third doesn't say what the calcium is.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why are you choosing foods formulated for dogs in sports, that need a higher nutrient content, for a puppy?

If you want to stick to those brands then I would go with 
Acana large breed puppy
Puppy Large Breed | ACANA Pet Foods
Nutrisource
Large Breed Dog Food, Grain Free Chicken, NutriSource
Dr Tim's all life stages
Premium All Natural Pet Food | Dr. Tim's

Personally, I think the grain free thing is a marketing fad. I see no benefit to replaced corn and grains with peas. So they take out the corn, put in peas, and charge more. I do like corn, wheat, soy free. But I don't worry about 'other grains'. I feed Victor dog food. Sourced and made here in the U.S.
Here is their chicken and rice food
http://www.victordogfood.com/pdf/Brochure-Chicken Meal - Brown Rice.pdf


----------



## itisdieter (May 16, 2010)

What level of calcium should I be looking for Galathiel?

I plan on working the dog, thanks for your recommendations, Jax and Maggie.

I feed my current dog Acana, I may go with their puppy formula.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I would try to keep it under 1.5% cal/phos. There are many that will work, but a lot that won't. Regular puppy feed instead of large breed puppy often is too high in calcium as well as some adult foods. I think the foods I fed when he was younger were around 1.2%


----------

